# matagal na rin tayo hinde naglolovemaking diba



## ysc001

Can anyone help me with this interpretation. I hope any willing tagalog speakers can help. Thanks!

"matagal na rin tayo hinde naglolovemaking diba , miss na kita"


----------



## DotterKat

corrected text: "*Matagal na rin tayong hindi nagla-lovemaking, 'di ba*?" >>>>> 'di ba is a contraction of "hindi ba"

It has been quite a while since we have made love.

or more literally:

It has been a long time since we have made love, right?
It has been a long time since we have made love, no?


----------



## annely

Translation:

*"It`s been a long time since we made love, hasn`t it? I miss you already."*


----------

